# Big Jim's



## whiz (Aug 29, 2009)

canoe shoot. had lots of Fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whiz (Aug 29, 2009)

pop up range.


----------



## whiz (Aug 29, 2009)

More pictures


----------



## schleylures (Aug 29, 2009)

whiz no pictures of me and ypu took a pictures of Linda  from the back. I thought I was your nero.


----------



## whiz (Aug 29, 2009)

camera broke.  can not find picture.


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 29, 2009)

It looks like it was a great shoot.  I sure am sorry that the boys and I couldn't make it.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 30, 2009)

schleylures said:


> whiz no pictures of me and ypu took a pictures of Linda  from the back. I thought I was your nero.



I didn't know you played the fiddle?

What was the distance from which people shot the pop-up range? That looks like a heap of fun!


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 30, 2009)

if I had to guess, i would say the pop up range was anywhere from 20 out to bout 35, depending on which target you were shooting at. That thing was a lot of fun and i shot it several times. I don't know who's in first place right now, but last i heard, roger b was in the lead. that dude can shoot. D.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 30, 2009)

sawtooth said:


> if I had to guess, i would say the pop up range was anywhere from 20 out to bout 35, depending on which target you were shooting at. That thing was a lot of fun and i shot it several times. I don't know who's in first place right now, but last i heard, roger b was in the lead. that dude can shoot. D.



He certainly can. I like shooting with Roger. I like for him to shoot ahead of me. That way, I just try to aim at his fletching and if I can get real close to his arrow, I'm OK.


----------



## RogerB (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the complements, but there were some really good shooters that came after I did, think I ended up 4th or 5th on the popup range.
I didn't turn in my card for the for the regular shoot, because I knew I wasn't ahead of T. J., but after some comments at the end if I had, I think I would have been 2nd or 3rd in men's traditional.

That bit of business being taken care of (dispelling myths that I am a good shot) this was a great shoot with a bunch of good and varied targets. You don't get the opportunity to go to many shoots with 6 different ranges. Two, twenty target ranges; coon shoot, ironman shoot, canoe shoot, and popup range. They were all fun and all a challenge! This and the spring shoot will be on my short list for next year.

The food was good and the fellowship outstanding.

Thanks Jim and Barbara


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 31, 2009)

dutchman said:


> He certainly can. I like shooting with Roger. I like for him to shoot ahead of me. That way, I just try to aim at his fletching and if I can get real close to his arrow, I'm OK.




You da man, Roger!


----------



## dpoole (Aug 31, 2009)

Bam Bam needs  a bigger bush to hide behind


----------



## whiz (Sep 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Sep 2, 2009)

Who is the person with the cool bow with the big knot. Tell me about it !  Who is the owner and who made it.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Sep 2, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Who is the person with the cool bow with the big knot. Tell me about it !  Who is the owner and who made it.



ttt


----------



## fishbait (Sep 2, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Who is the person with the cool bow with the big knot. Tell me about it !  Who is the owner and who made it.



HatchBowDan made it for the TBG banquet and TJ  won it. Then broke it.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Sep 2, 2009)

I feel quite sure that bow belongs to "Hatchet Dan".  He can make a bow with his hatchet in a day. Maybe even an hour!
Clay


----------



## fishbait (Sep 2, 2009)

Backwoods  he goes by Dan Beckwith on the board. One fine man and can build a fine shooting bow.


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Sep 4, 2009)

Fishbait,

I traded TJ another bow with a longer draw--took this one home and with a little TLC and rawhide it's back shooting again.

Kool bow ain't BWJ.  Her name is "Wynotta".


----------

